# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  أهلي شندي vsالجلافيط مباشر علي الشروق

## بشارة

*الآن أهلي شندي  vs الجلافيط مباشر علي الشروق غايتو المعز ببالغ 
*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشارة
					

الآن أهلي شندي  vs الجلافيط مباشر علي الشروق غايتو المعز ببالغ 



مالو المعز ؟؟ + بتمنى لو جا قون بس ورونا لمنو وصاحب الهدف
*

----------


## بشارة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ابراهيم محمد
					

مالو المعز ؟؟ + بتمنى لو جا قون بس ورونا لمنو وصاحب الهدف




المعز شغال يجلط لكن منو البستغل 

نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الأهلي بهدف للأثيوبي أديس
*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشارة
					


المعز شغال يجلط لكن منو البستغل 

نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الأهلي بهدف للأثيوبي أديس



نتيجة زى الورد عقبال التانى والتالت
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عقبال الثانى والثالث والرابع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النقر مكتف الفريق شديد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صراحة اهلي شندي افضل من الهلال خاصة في الشوط الاول ولو استمر الاهلي بهذا المستوى فالافضل ان نلاقي الهلال وليس اهلي شندي لان الهلال يمكن هزيمته لو كان هذا اقصى مستوى يصل اليه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الغريبة ان مستوى اهلي شندي قل كثيرا عما كان عليه في شوط اللعب الاول واصبح يعتمد على المرتدات مع انحصار اللعب في وسط الملعب فيما تجرأ الهلال وبدء في شن هجمات ربما تسفر عن هدف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اذا استمر هذا الحال فان الهلال سيحرز هدف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غايتو الدعيع نجم المباراة بدون منازع حتى الان منع هدفين للهلال
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*على الاهلي ان ينشط الجانب الهجومي ويترك الركون الى الدفاع فهو لن يخسر شئ اما ان يحرز الهدف الثاني او يخسر المباراة لانه لا فائدة من التراجع الذي ظل ملازما له في الشوط الثاني \\

اها منك يا نقر اها
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*30دقيقة والتقدم للارسنال
*

----------


## سانتو

*صلاح سيدفع بنزار حامد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الفوز بهدف لا يقدم ولا يؤخر يا فاتح يا نقر 

شدو الهمة وتقدموا نحو الهجوم فلا فائدة من المدافعة لان الهلال لو احرز هدف فانه سينهي المباراة وسيقتل كل الطموح والآمال التي تضعها جماهير الاهلي شندي في فريقها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الزمن يمضي في مصلحة الازرق فيما يجب على الاهلي ان ينتفض ويغير من اسلوبه بانتهاج الوضع الهجومي مع دعم الزميل الى الامام
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المردود البدني القوي الذي قدمه الاهلي في الشوط الاول اثر على ادائه في الشوط الثاني حيث قل الاداء كثيرا عما كان عليه في الشوط الاول مما مكن الهلال من السيطرة على خط الوسط وشن بعض الهجمات الخطرة التي تعامل معها الدعيع بصحوة ويقظة .
نامل في هدف للاهلي وخطا لدفاع الهلال في الدقائق الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يارب هدف للاهلي في الدقائق الاخيرة 

ليس لنا الا الدعاء ومنك الاجابة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نقوم نصلي المغرب يظهر ما في فائدة 

اهلي شنو البنعتمد عليهو
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

نقوم نصلي المغرب يظهر ما في فائدة 

اهلي شنو البنعتمد عليهو



هههههه

قلت كدة احسن ي استاذ ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*تنهى الكرة بصعود الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماقلت ليكم النقر ده مامنو خير ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

هههههه

قلت كدة احسن ي استاذ ؟؟



اصلا ياكولا ما في فايدة في الفرق التانية 

فالمريخ والهلال هما الذان يصلان دوما للمباراة النهائية 

وبعدين بيني وبينك مستوى الهلال الذي قدمه في هذه المباراة افضل لنا من الاهلي شندي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بالله هم كانوا لاعبين
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تمنيت تأهل الهليل 
وبصراحة الاهلي فريق مرعب والخوف منه
اما ناس قريعتي راحت ديل يرجو الراجيهم 
لعيبة عبارة عن اشباح والفوز عليهم اسهل من شرب المويه
*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*المهم انهم اتغلبو .. بكرة الجرايد بتاعتم حتكون متعة ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ابراهيم محمد
					

المهم انهم اتغلبو .. بكرة الجرايد بتاعتم حتكون متعة ههههههههههههههه



222222
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اصلا ياكولا ما في فايدة في الفرق التانية 

فالمريخ والهلال هما الذان يصلان دوما للمباراة النهائية 

وبعدين بيني وبينك مستوى الهلال الذي قدمه في هذه المباراة افضل لنا من الاهلي شندي




خليهم يجونا مقشرين وعينك ما تشوف الا الخبت
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*وصيفنا جانا خلاس ... عقبال نشيل منو الكأس ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مباراة المهلهل اليوم اثبتت ان الجماعة لا يملكون مقومات الانتصار على اى فريق لذا لابد من هزيمة ثقيلة عليهم فى النهائى .... لا وسط ولا دفاع ولا هجوم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لكي نهزم الهلال لا بد من احترامه
كفريق قمة في السودان
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أولاً النقر لو جاهو الهلال جنازة ما ممكن يغلبوا . . . طيلة فترة تدريبه للخرطوم لم يهزم الهلال و لا حتى تعادل معاه 
بس الأخطر في الموضوع استهانتنا بالهلال و دائماً أنا بخاف من مبارياتنا مع الهلال لما يكون الهلال ضعيف . . دائماً بنتغلب لأننا بنجي بتراخي شديد و كمان مع ابراهومة الرجافة الله يستر
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*بي أمانة كنت عاوزن فررررررررررررررررر لكن وين مع النقر
*

----------


## العكادي

*احترام الخصم مهما ضعف يسهل الفوز عليه .....
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

لكي نهزم الهلال لا بد من احترامهكفريق قمة في السودان



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله22222222222
                        	*

----------

